# I was bored and since I have the smoker fired up......................ABT's + Q view and dusty littl



## vegassmokeout (Oct 14, 2012)

My pretty green babies and their friends.....













IMG00650-20121014-0944.jpg



__ vegassmokeout
__ Oct 14, 2012






And here is my secret, whipped cream cheese mixed with rub mix













IMG00651-20121014-0958.jpg



__ vegassmokeout
__ Oct 14, 2012






And another little'l secret, i dust the them before the pepper jack cheese goes on.













IMG00652-20121014-1000.jpg



__ vegassmokeout
__ Oct 14, 2012






And here they are with another dusting of rub.  Now waiting to hit the smoker.













IMG00653-20121014-1009.jpg



__ vegassmokeout
__ Oct 14, 2012






Thanks for looking and happy smoking!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hungry girl (Oct 15, 2012)

these are yummy, i've had the privilege :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 15, 2012)

Your abt's look awesome


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2012)

just wanna ask a question...  what's the purpose of cutting the top off the pepper... what I see happening is the cheese melting and running out the cut off end....


----------



## vegassmokeout (Oct 16, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> just wanna ask a question... what's the purpose of cutting the top off the pepper... what I see happening is the cheese melting and running out the cut off end....


Just a habit.  It makes a mess anyways.  Never thought about cutting just the stem off.  Hmmmmm Great idea thou.....  Thank ya.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2012)

Those look good


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks tasty - love ABT's


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 16, 2012)

vegassmokeout said:


> Just a habit.  It makes a mess anyways.  Never thought about cutting just the stem off.  Hmmmmm Great idea thou.....  Thank ya.



FWIW..  I just leave the stem on ...  makes for a neat handle once they cool off ... sometimes I get lucky when splitting the pepper and split the stem some too..  both halves get a handle

But it does make for a better "canoe" if you don't cut the top off....


----------



## roller (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like alot of secrets going on here...but they do look good...


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice. I will have to try dusting them with rub.


----------

